# Fall Arrest Equipement Failure



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Scary stuff...

Remember, inspect daily, and replace when damaged or expired..


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

My thoughts go out to his friends and family. 

Chrisfnl said it best. Inspect daily. Replace when needed. The full details aren't known yet, but I would be willing to bet that the clasp was worn and/or fatigued.

Safety is one area that can have severe consequences if we allow ourselves to become complacent.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Condolences.... ~CS~


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

eric7379 said:


> My thoughts go out to his friends and family.
> 
> Chrisfnl said it best. Inspect daily. Replace when needed. The full details aren't known yet, but I would be willing to bet that the clasp was worn and/or fatigued.
> 
> Safety is one area that can have severe consequences if we allow ourselves to become complacent.


Even though this is really sad I agree, it was probably worn out.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Very sad when your doing it right and all goes wrong 

http://www.citynews.ca/2013/08/23/construction-worker-dies-after-falling-from-downtown-condo/


----------

